# why can i not seem to get ream 5.1 surround sound?



## kingjames488 (Jan 1, 2010)

I thought i had everything basicly fixed by buying a decent sound card (creative x-fi titanium fatal1ty pro... or w.e) and a decent sound system with a 6 channel analog direct setting (logitech z-5500).
my music was in stereo (which is to be expected from a stereo source) and my games in 5.1 (as they were set to be). the only problem was a couple of games were a little quiet, but oh well.

well today i tried to play a dvd... and i only get stereo.
ive been fighting for 5.1 for over 2 months now and there seems to be no answer.

does anyone have any idea why my surround sound isnt right?


----------

